# Reboot Tip



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I know everyone is going to be getting their Nexus 7's pretty soon and begin rooting using various 1 click methods (yes, they're out there already). Just wanted to help spread the word, if you ever get caught at the splash screen or anything to where you would normally do a battery pull to get out of; well since this has a non removable battery, simply press and hold power + volume down simultaneously until the tab reboots. Viola, disaster averted.


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

itsTreyG said:


> I know everyone is going to be getting their Nexus 7's pretty soon and begin rooting using various 1 click methods (yes, they're out there already). Just wanted to help spread the word, if you ever get caught at the splash screen or anything to where you would normally do a battery pull to get out of; well since this has a non removable battery, simply press and hold power + volume down simultaneously until the tab reboots. Viola, disaster averted.


Is volume necessary? My galaxy 7" only needs the power button to be held

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

you only have to hold down the power.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

1-click root lol


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> you only have to hold down the power.


When I tried that it didn't work for me but hey, either or. Whatever works helps all.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ron427 (Sep 13, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> I know everyone is going to be getting their Nexus 7's pretty soon and begin rooting using various 1 click methods (yes, they're out there already). Just wanted to help spread the word, if you ever get caught at the splash screen or anything to where you would normally do a battery pull to get out of; well since this has a non removable battery, simply press and hold power + volume down simultaneously until the tab reboots. Viola, disaster averted.


Thanks for saving my butt. Just a note: Volume- & Power were the only combination that worked for me. Just power alone did nothing.


----------

